# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  tvrde platnene- pomoć

## casa

Imam Rodina pusa pelene njih 5, 6 koje su jako otvrdnule s vremenom. Sveukupno ih imam 24, i nisam ih sve odjednom kupila. Nisu tvrde samo one koje sam prve kupila, već su otvrdnule bez ikakvog reda. Točnije tvrde su mi one na svijetlo plave pruge i one nježno lila s medvjedima koji spavaju. Nemam pelene starije od godinu dana, puuno sam ih prala, ali s malo deterđenta i bez omekšivača. Kako je moj momčić od početka ljeta bio polušpelenašnije mi bilo bitno. Ali imam novog mališana od mjesec dana kojeg mi je žao stavljat u te tvrde pelene a izbjegla bi omekšivače, pa molim savjete!

----------


## marta

Zgnječi ih u rukama kao da pereš čarape i postat će mekše.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Ja sam isto trljala pelene jer su mi bile tvrde nakon pranja, posebno pelene od frotira (mother ease i sl.).

Ali ništa ne pomaže kao sušilica, spasila sam se otkad je imamo, pelene su mekane, uvijek ih imamo dovoljno, divota  :Smile:

----------


## sunce moje malo

i ja pelene ponekad zavrtim u sušilici da postanu mekane (jednom u mjesec, mjesec i pol).

----------


## djuli

> i ja pelene ponekad zavrtim u sušilici da postanu mekane (jednom u mjesec, mjesec i pol).


a zašto ne uvijek - mislim nakon svakog pranja?

----------


## acqua

dodaj u ispiranje sode bikarbone.

----------


## glenda

umjesto omekšivača stavi ocat. Ja to koristim već 4 mjeseca i pelenice su mi meke taman kak treba. Isto imam Rodine pelenice.

----------


## SunčicaVŽ

Ocat je najbolji lijek za to  :Smile: 
Opreri ih u octu i stavi ocat u pretinac za omekšivač  :Smile:

----------


## sunce moje malo

> a zašto ne uvijek - mislim nakon svakog pranja?


u stanu mi je toplo pa se brzo osuše, a i kraće traju ako se stalno suše u sušilici.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Ne bi se složila da sušilica uništava pelene.

To ovisi prije svega o kvaliteti pelena i materijalu od kojega su sašivene. 

Meni su se recimo kao najmanje izdržljive pokazale pelene od bambusa, ali ih svejedno kupujem jer je materijal jako ugodan za kožu.
Pelene od frotira, običnog ili organskog pamuka (od istog proizvođača, ME) su mi pak peri-deri.
Rodine su mi se raspale odmah, ali one stare, prve koje su imali. Te su bile od običnog pamuka (jedino su takve tada i postojale), a općenito te obične pamučne najmanje volim.

Svakako, ne bi rekla da se roba u sušilici išta više uništava nego sušenjem na suncu, zatim peglanjem itd.

Primjeti li se da ja obožavam svoju sušilicu?  :Grin:

----------


## sunce moje malo

istina da ovisi o kvaliteti pelene, ja ih imam svakakvih i najviše volim fotiraste ali volim u FB (koje su od flisa).
ne znam, boja im definitivno više blijedi nakon sušilice.
kako god, mekše su kad ih izvrti sušilica.

----------


## klaudija

> umjesto omekšivača stavi ocat. Ja to koristim već 4 mjeseca i pelenice su mi meke taman kak treba. Isto imam Rodine pelenice.


Koliko octa je dovoljno? 
stavljala sam, ali nisam primijetila da su mi pelene mekše.. možda sam stavljala premalo?!

----------


## djuli

Ja isto obožavam sušilicu i pelene sušim stalno u njoj osim ljeti kad su tri put brže suhe na suncu al ih ipak ubacim u sušilicu na 10,15 min samo da se smekšaju  :Smile:

----------


## glenda

ja uvijek stavim puni pretinac za omekšivač, ali možda ti ne bude djelovalo iz prve jer ti se prvo mora isprati sav kamenac iz pelena,. meni je veš postal onak idealan nakon 2 ili 3 pranja, a s pelenicama je to začas  :Smile:

----------


## casa

Kažeš pun pretnac octa? Ja dosad stavljala jednu malu žlicu. Sad sam si smiješna jer sam ja već s prijateljicama prokomentirala da neke luđakinje octom omekšavaju odjeću, al da te valjda nemaju osjet dodira. Sad kužim zaašto nije funkcioniralo. Probam pa javim.. U svakom slučaju hvala

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Meni nije pomagalo ni pun pretinac octa + onako odoka iz boce ravno na odjeću prije pranja.

Meni samo sušilica pomaže  :Smile:

----------


## klaudija

Počela sam stavljati pun pretinac octa i čine mi se malo mekše..

----------


## PikiViki

Moje pp su dočekale drugu bebu. Nisu mi se činile tvrde dok nismo dobili par novih pp koje su mekane kao pamuk. Htjela bih provjeriti s vama koji ocat ste koristile te dali ima smisla pelene namakati prije pranja u octu neko vrijeme?

----------


## annie84

Obični alkoholni ocat. A iskreno nisam ih namakala u octu ranije pa ti na to ne mogu odgovoriti.

----------


## zutaminuta

Većina deterđenata u sebi ima sodu bikarbonu. To je lužina. Kada dodate ocat, koji je kiselina, onda on sa sodom bikarbonom reagira, a ta reakcija se zove neutralizacija. Jedina stvar koju sam zapamtila iz kemije.

----------


## PikiViki

Oprala sam ih tako da sam napunila pun pretinac za omekšivač sa alkoholnim octom i upalilo je, skroz su omekšale!  :Smile:  Sad ću vidjeti u praksi jeli treba ocat pri svakom pranju ili povremeno...

----------

